# Kids threw paint on the walls



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

So this young couple is finishing their basement, and during the painting (some other painter) process their 4 year-old decides to go downstairs and start doing some painting of their own, with no brushes~! :no:

So this is fully cured ecologic eggshell on the walls. Hard paint! Lot of scraping and patching here...

Came out nice though, for some reason I dont have the after pics, Im hopeless with my cell camera


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah know, that kid began an interesting work of art :thumbup:

I say, he should have continued


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

daArch said:


> Yah know, that kid began an interesting work of art :thumbup:
> 
> I say, he should have continued



Yeah hey? Its kindof Jackson Policky haha


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

The kids got a gift man. Hopefully he didn't get in too much trouble. He should have a sign in his room that reads "Dear mom and Dad, Dont hate the painter, hate the game" lol


----------

